# The American Dad Thread!



## poopyalligator (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright guys, I am not sure how many people actually like this show. I personally think that it is one of the funniest shows that I have come across in the past few years. I used to think south park was the funniest thing on television, but lately I feel that American dad has surpassed it. So post your thoughts, funny clips, pictures, and all things AD related here.







The tearjerker episode with the oscar gold clip is one of the funniest things i have ever seen lol.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't miss an episode. Absolutely love it. 

It's basically a smarter, and while Family Guy has been going rather stagnant as of late, McFarlane is one a role here. The latter episodes are getting even more hilariously volatile, it's great. 

Also the Pinata Man episode was pure gold.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love me some American Dad, with that said...


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 13, 2011)

From what episode is the Nazi Walrus one?


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 13, 2011)

love this show to DEATH, and havent missed an episode since its creation.

i really do plan my weeks according to the sundays that have new episodes of any of the animation domination/ sunday line-up every since i was a kid, even before malcom and the middle, and futurama were a thing haha


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Aug 13, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> From what episode is the Nazi Walrus one?


 
Season 6 Episode 1 - 100 A.D.


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 14, 2011)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Season 6 Episode 1 - 100 A.D.



Thank you, I shall now go watch it now


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 15, 2011)

That show is amazing, and always has me laughing.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 15, 2011)

this show is hilarious, one that I enjoy WAY more than family guy and lame cleveland show. far wittier and consistently funny. It's strange because I originally wrote it off as a family guy clone, but the characters really really grew on me. especially Roger.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it. Stan is a role model.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this show, it's essentially a smart, more politically driven Family Guy. One of the funniest shows on television.


----------



## Leper (Aug 16, 2011)

One of my favourite shows and its definately a lot more fun than Family Guy


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 24, 2011)

I too think this show is awesome. 

It's kind of like Family Guy in the same way that Family Guy is like the Simpsons is like the Flintstones is Like Every show based around a family of people ever.

But yeah...I agree with most of what people have said (except I still prefer South Park and can't wait to see where they are going with it after that last episode) so I don't really have much to add.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 17, 2012)

Thought this thread needed a bump because it is the funniest show ever and i want people to talk about it lol.


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Thought this thread needed a bump because it is the funniest show ever and i want people to talk about it lol.




While I agree with the sentiment, the clip there did nothing but make me really sad and unhappy!


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 8, 2012)

South Park>Everything but I love American Dad, Roger is one of the best characters ever created.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to love it!
Until the episode when they got a puppy... 
Maybe it's because my own puppy had died like 2 weeks earlier but god damn, that episode was cruel imho


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2012)

While I don't go out of my way to watch it, it's without a doubt Seth McFarlane's best show these past few years. Family Guy became moronic a long time ago, and The Cleveland Show was bad from its very inception. American Dad has consistently been where McFarlane has focused his best, most clever writing since it came out.


----------



## fps (Sep 16, 2012)

Xaios said:


> While I don't go out of my way to watch it, it's without a doubt Seth McFarlane's best show these past few years. Family Guy became moronic a long time ago, and The Cleveland Show was bad from its very inception. American Dad has consistently been where McFarlane has focused his best, most clever writing since it came out.



While American Dad is my fave as well, I will say that in the last season and a half or so Family Guy has become very funny again. And that's as someone who thought it rrreeeeeally coasted for a few years just existing. I think they've turned it around, what it sets out to do it now does well.


----------



## Ashahalasin (Sep 20, 2012)

fps said:


> While American Dad is my fave as well, I will say that in the last season and a half or so Family Guy has become very funny again. And that's as someone who thought it rrreeeeeally coasted for a few years just existing. I think they've turned it around, what it sets out to do it now does well.


 
Got to agree, last season of Family Guy was the funniest it's been in a very long time. American Dad is my personal favourite of all McFarlane's stuff though.


----------



## Pat_tct (Sep 20, 2012)

NVM - Wrong Thread


----------

